# Who's Fishing Spsp



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

tomorrow late afternoon/evening???

Weather for Friday P/Cloudy High of 85 / Low of 76


High Tide @ 4:44 PM Height in Feet 0.9

Low Tide @ 10:33 PM Height in Feet 0.2

Sunset @ 8:19 PM

% of Moon Visible 95%


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Even though the tides are less than ideal for an evening trip, I plan to make it out. 

My ride's in the shop and if it gets out before Friday eve, I'll be at SPSP. If not, then Saturday eve.

Hope some of those decent rock are still around. Have heard of others catching them all week by boat.

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Tides*

What are ideal tides for an evening of fishing?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I'm by no means an expert here, but from recent personal experience and from what I've read:

Strong incoming tide with sunset/evening is ideal at SPSP. That's not 100% ironclad because that's what we had last weekend and the fishing was mediocre, but I that's the basic pattern.

FYI, I never paid much attention to such until this year.

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Tides*

Good info to know, but I will fish when ever I can.

Got that new moon coming Saturday also.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Full moon. 
It makes a BIG difference when I do F/W, mainly because of the increased insect activity, but I don't know how big an influence it has on SPSP. Haven't tracked that yet. Others might know.

Last week with the incoming tide we had a strong NE wind that made the high tide pretty puny. May have had something to do with the less than ideal fishing. Got fish, but it was slow. Three weeks ago, when there was a strong incoming with sunset was when we had the recent SPSP blitz. Non stop action from sunset until your arms got tired. Wind wasn't a factor and we had good tide movement.

Either way, I'll be out there to get my fix, even if it's just to feed the baby rock and flounder. Beats working.  

.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I have had my best successes at SPSP with a High tide an hour or 2 after sunset. Last weekend was the exception. I also fish when ever I get a chance, but the tide/sunset combo is always nice.  Good luck guys.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Ride's still in the shop and the Toyota rent-a-gocart won't hold the rods.  
Fingers crossed for Saturday night.

If anybody goes out tonight, please post a report.

.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Orest*

Did ya get out?????????


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Best Tide SPSP Area*

My recent experience for SPSP from the boat has been dead slack high tide and the outgoing tide. Been catching tons of short sripers with a few keepers mixed in. Ratio has been about 20:1 which IMHO isn't worth the bother.  Best bait has been cut fresh LY's. If you can catch the tide at slack high fish a whole head on a 9/0 circle using a fish finder rig. If you have a bait runner reel all the better. On slack high you don't need much weigth. This method has been catching keepers. I'll be there Sunday at day break to catch the right tide.

Catman.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Catman. That's interesting about the tides. Still looking for patterns on this end. Incoming at sunset is the only one I've seen so far from the beach. Me = still learning and I guess I always will be.


Car's out of the shop.   
Heading to SPSP tonight. 
Did anybody go out last night? 
If so, how'd you do? Anything but dinks?

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP Firday Night*

Stayed until about 10pm, got there about 4pm just 2 dinks; Big Rad, and HuskyMD showed up and they did not have much luck either. HuskyMD left the same time I did, he got crowded out by a group of 1oz tossing fisherman, when you needed at least 5 - 6 oz to hold bottom. Pretty windy, nice moon and the free fireworks across the bay were really nice.

Anthony stopped down at the beach for awhile, he was there trying to catch bait at the boat launch for his trip to the ocean with FLF and Axon.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Orest, thanks for the report. 
Not very promising for tonight, but I have some fresh bunker in the fridge that would be very disappointed if I didn't take them out.  

Hope FLF, A & A got some flatties.

.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Sorry for the late report...........*

The bite remained Spotty  for the rest of the evening. The group that showed up to crowd Husky and me, was ushered to the gate.....They were asked to leave by the friendly Ranger  It seems that they all weren't licensed. K-man and myself left around 1:00am with a mixed catch of spot and perch. The spot had a beautiful golden hue. WE ended up with 4 spot and 5 perch. We threw back quite a few dinks. One particularly large perch hit a long shank spinner hook and swallowed it up to the blade!  I thought I had a croaker.

For the record Perch at the seafood store are $2.99 lb and spot were the same. The spot we caught were much larger than their offering....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I hope Mr/ Ranger*

gave them a hefty ticket/fine. What time did he finally check licenses?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

*Spsp 7-31*

Grrrr.... 

Went to SPSP tonight. Stiff SE wind, strong chop.

Number of dinks... rock, perch, flounder... few decent spot.

Then, about 9:30pm I pulled in a nice sized perch, head.   
From the bite pattern, it looked like a really decent blue. Oh boy! Got out the bunker... then before I could cast, the ranger came around and closed the beach because of the lightning. 
Lightning?? 
"You mean that lighting that's at least 30 miles away and not coming this way?" 
"Yes, if we can see lightning, we have to close the beach." 
"Since when? I've hid in that bathroom there through many storms." 
"We have to close the beach if we can see any lightning. Please move along sir."

Got home, checked the radar... the storms are in Frederick and Westminster heading N-NE.
Grrr...    

Ok, I've vented and over it... but I've never been run off that beach because of a storm, especially one that's 30 miles away and heading to Harrisburg.

Must be a good ball game on and they don't want to check licenses tonight or something.

.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

As far as I know, they always close the beach during a lightning storm. It has happened to me in the past. I normally sit in my car or go get something to eat until the storm is over. I found this on line; check it out.

“The average lightning bolt is 6-8 miles long and can easily travel 25 to 40 miles horizontally prior to turning downward toward the ground. In October 2001, the visual lightning detection system measured a single bolt that traveled from Waco to Fort Worth and then Dallas, Texas – a total distance of more than 110 miles.”
Here is the page where I lifted it. 
http://home.fuse.net/engineering/LightningFacts.htm#Lightning Facts

James


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey James, how's it going?

Don't get the wrong idea from my rantings of last night. I'm pretty safe when it comes to lightning. I respect it, especially considering I'm a lightning strike survivor. (Got hit by a small bolt 15 years ago walking to my truck at work. Not fun.)

My complaint last night was that the storm was all the way down on the horizon, a LONG ways away and "not" heading towards us. A storm in Frederick on the way to PA should not close the beach at Sandy Point. That's all. 

Guess I've never been there when they cared. First time I was run off. I usually just hide in my car or the bathroom until it's over.

.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Hmmmmm..........*



Orest said:


> gave them a hefty ticket/fine. What time did he finally check licenses?


Orest,
This was the "cool" ranger. As some of the guys were sleeping, without any fishing gear, he ran the whole group off. I actually was kinda glad that no citations were given out. They were a large group and had him pretty much surrounded  

Bubba,
I was throwing out some big baits in hope of catching a nice blue but I had no luck  How was the tide action? When we were there it almost looked like you could surf! We set up way back from the tide line. Those "rogue" waves can make your feet miserable.

As far as the lightning is concerned I believe they close the park at night because you have to be actively fishing. However it depends on what ranger is on duty. I too have been kicked off the beach and been able to wait it out in my car.........


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey BR,
Yeah, for SPSP the waves were pretty big. Chased me up the beach a few times. Wouldn't have wanted to be out on the bay in a small boat.  

Blues. Hadn't seen one over 10", but I had just gotten evidence that there were larger ones out there. Wasn't able to go after them though. That's why I was a little grumpy about getting run off the beach. Timing was bad. Any other time it would have been a "oh well."

Next weekend the tides should be better.

Might head down to Jonas Green Park next to the old Severn River Bridge this afternoon to practice casting and maybe bump into a spot or something. That is, if there's no lightning.  

.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi BubbaBlue,

I hope to come out Monday and wet a line at SPSP. Maybe I'll get to see everyone then. Hope you can make it.

James


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

LR, 4:45 Tuesday morning would come pretty early, but if the weather and attitude are right, I might be there. There's a big blue out there that has my name on it. 

Picked up a 12' Solaris this morning. Itching try it.
.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*If you have any on hand..............*



LongRanger said:


> Hi BubbaBlue,
> 
> I hope to come out Monday and wet a line at SPSP. Maybe I'll get to see everyone then. Hope you can make it.
> 
> James


Hey James,

I saw on your website that you sell those finger tabs for casting. If you have any on hand could you bring a couple?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi BigRad,

That is Richard's website. Send him a pm and he will take care of you.

James


----------

